# Dnp, t3, eca test/Tren 5 week cut.



## emcewen (Apr 19, 2016)

Alrighty I know I'm gonna get flak for this cycle but it's a last ditch effort to drop some pounds before I head to Australia for a week.

I'm ending my bulk in 2 weeks, I've gone from 215 to 238 in 8 weeks on 1g test e/w, 50mg dbol and 1mg of anastrozle a day. (Profile pic was me at 225)

Since I want to finish my bulk right, it leaves me 5 weeks to drop some serious chub. 

Weeks 1-5 t3 75mcg a day, test e 1g /week, Tren a 500mg/week, eca twice a day (bronkaid) 

Week 4 and 5 dnp at 250/day.

Weights Mon, wed, Fri. Cardio Tues, thurs for 2 miles (500-600 calories burned)

3 days prior to dnp I'll deplete carbs, the day after my first dose I'll eat a 33/33/33 macro diet till the end.

Calories will start at 2800 and drop to 2500 at week 4. I've been eating 4800 a day for my bulk.

Test is 24k pharma, will be switching to pharmacom,
Dbol, t3,Tren is all pharmacom.

I'm bloated as a mofo currently but I'll get some pictures up for scrutiny.





Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2016)

Probably overkill. What kind of diet you're doing with DNP?


----------



## emcewen (Apr 20, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Probably overkill. What kind of diet you're doing with DNP?


Isometric.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Apr 20, 2016)

good luck bro , tren and dnp ,should see some serious sweating on that combo lol....personally ide run the dnp first
wait for it to clear body then hit the tren hard with t3 or eca with plenty energy,lethargy can be a cunt on the dnp
even at that dose...


----------



## emcewen (Apr 20, 2016)

malk said:


> good luck bro , tren and dnp ,should see some serious sweating on that combo lol....personally ide run the dnp first
> wait for it to clear body then hit the tren hard with t3 or eca with plenty energy,lethargy can be a cunt on the dnp
> even at that dose...


Well acquainted with the dnp my friend. It's a bitch and a half.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2016)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## emcewen (May 13, 2016)

Started dnp t3 this week and eating  2500-2700 cals. One cap of the dnp in the morn and one at night. It's Dinitro dnp and he seems to have done something a little different this time as the caps seem stronger. Today is day 5 and I've gone from 240 to 226. Cardio twice a week. Strength hasn't dropped but stamina is sapped.

Today is arms and shoulders, I'll update my weight when I get to the gym. On a side note I'll be doing the Tren after the second week of dnp when I drop it. I'll follow 2400 cals with the same routine and cardio.  Dropping test to 300 a week also to shed as much water as possible.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (May 17, 2016)

So a few updates I'm, 223 currently, I'm sure water weight is packed on. I don't look too much leaner but I'll assess that after my first week off.  Going to this coming Sunday at 400mg still. 

Sleeping has become damn near impossible - I'm hot as shit 24/7. 

I gave into carb cravings yesterday, my girlfriend keeps finding tumors in her arm. Its affecting her nerves and causing numbness so it's stressing me the fuck out. (She's had major surgery to remove them 5 years ago and they came back).

I took her out to dinner (cafe neo in Lynnwood, Wa) ordered fucking deep fried sheep cheese lamb bell peppers that looked to be covered in mayo and had a plate of Greek fries. Totally bombed that day. It's the only time I've slipped up my diet.  Back on track today I have 2lbs of chicken I bbq'd and tons of veggies so I'll pro ably be good with that to compensate for yesterday.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (May 18, 2016)

Same weight today but looking leaner. Definitely have that woosh look around my abdomen. Can't wait to get off this Sunday and pump some tren into my delts. Test e is at 300mg a week for now.  

Strength also is way way down as is my motivation in the gym. Sucks but o known it will come rushing back in a week or 2.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (May 19, 2016)

I was 219 this morning after breakfast and before shitting.  

So far in 1 week and 5 days I've gone from 238 to 219 at 400mg a day. Just to be clear incase anyone is wondering - I've been on

400mg DNP (Dinitro)
300mg Test E (Basicstero)
50mcg T3/day (Basicstero)
5mg Yohimbe/day 
25mg/Ephedrine 400mg/caffeine as needed (Pretty much twice a day.)

Anyway - I look like complete crap - My muscles are very flat and I'm holding ALOT of water weight. I really don't have alot of definition left and feel a bit "Normal". In all honesty I looked better before I did the dnp in comparison to muscle size(At least in my opinion) but I know once I restore my glycogen levels I'll be singing a different tune.


----------



## emcewen (May 23, 2016)

I stopped the dnp on Saturday.

Future cycles will definitely include sibutramin... the voracious appetite on dnp is unreal. 

That being said my last weigh in while on dnp was 214

I'm sitting at 217 today. The next 6 weeks will be Tren (400-500/week) mast (700/week) and test e(300/week).

Calories will be at 2400 with 150-200g carbs a day and 220ishg of protein. I don't look like I lost much at all honestly, but I'm hoping water weight will drop and I'll lean out a bit. Still feel like crap but not as bad as Saturday and the sweating is definitely subsiding, along with the hunger.

I'll post some before after pics once I get my glycogen stores up and water weight down. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2016)

Good results man!


----------

